# What is your favorite loop?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

What is the route and why? Photos please. 30-60 milers....

francois


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*King Ridge Road - Sonoma Co, north of Duncans Mills*

Ok... here goes. Started in Duncan's Mills. The old train station is a good parking and starting place, great bakery there. Pretty windy already on this day. My regular riding buddy David. After following the creek for about 5 miles through Cazadero the climbing begins. The white spot on the distant green hill - to the right - is the Odiyan Temple, on Tin Barn Road... our furthest destination on this loop (If these roads sound familiar, you might remember them from the writings of Bobke... used to train here with Lemond i think). Coming back on Meyers Grade, got a shot of the mom and kid. Dropping down toward the ocean and Hwy 1... long, steep, twisty descent. That happy face is real baby.. and Biker Barbie liked it too!!! 56 miles this day and about 5k of climbing. Oh yeah.


----------



## happy fun ball (Aug 11, 2005)

*Conzelman*

My favorite's only a 23 miler, perfect for before work. From my house in Cole Valley, through GG Park to Arguelo ( nice little warm up hill behind the Flower Conservatory, terrible warm up hill when entering the Presidio), through the Presidio to the bridge, across and up left on Conzelman, stop at the top to respect the view back in to the city and thank your deity of choice that you don't live in Houston anymore, then down the backside, up Bunker Road and over the shoulder on McCullough back to the bridge. Sprint the last half mile through the Presidio, easy on Arguello, much grief given to whoever did not win the sprint, in to work by 9.

23 miles, good times. We are all blessed in this place. Gotta get some pics.


----------



## robrides (Jul 29, 2005)

My favorite loop as of today is as follows:
I start off at my house in Palo Alto and ride up page mill to arastradero, taking that to alpine. Take alpine up to portola valley and then up OLH. Then we went down OLH and down 84 to San Gregorio. From the general store we went up stage road and then along Route 1 for a little bit and turned onto Tunitas Creek. Up Tunitas Creek, down Kings Mountain and then home via Woodside Road and back up Portola, down alpine, and then back across arastradero to page mill to home. Not sure how long it is, defenitely in your range though...


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Here's my favorite 60 mile loop. Start at the park&ride at Page Mill and I-280 (in Palo Alto). Climb Page Mill to Skyline, then descend West Alpine. Turn left on Pescadero Rd. and stop for lunch in Pescadero. North on Stage Road to Hwy 1. Climb Tunitas and descend Kings Mtn. Return to the start via Portola Rd. and Arastradero. 60 miles with 6700 feet of climbing. Lots of great scenery and very little traffic, except for 1 mile on Hwy 1.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Folsom Lake loop*

Folsom Lake Loop is my current favorite. Its about 4500 feet of climbing in 52 miles. I try and do it about twice a month. Check out the route profile.. It is a classic ride if you live in Sacramento.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Easy: Donner Lake Loop*

When were cooking up here in the foothills nothing beats driving up to the pass and riding from cisco grove to Donner lake and back. Beautiful scenery, awesome roads. and cooler temps!


----------

